
Ask HN: What do you think are the disadvantages of bootstrapping over VC model? - textread
From the PG essay:<p>&quot;Bootstrapping sounds great in principle, but this apparently verdant territory is one from which few startups emerge alive. The mere fact that bootstrapped startups tend to be famous on that account should set off alarm bells. If it worked so well, it would be the norm&quot;
======
erikbrodch
I'm bootstrapping my startup. Sometimes there's a conflict between your "north
star" \- your main metric - to your need to generate income now.

